# howdy



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

TT Feb 16. I am on 220 MG t4 compound. Still having a ***** of a time balancing. The ear ringing still off the wall. Take my meds before i go to sleep, feel horrible in morning, tired and hopeless til about 3 pm. Feel better til about 10 pm, then downhill fast. does anyone ever say "i feel great" or "normal"

I am very bitter, I have a hard time releasing my compassion towards anyone around me. Like for example, even my kids aggravate me just when they are around me... It doesnt seem to ever change.

does anyone feel "okay"?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I hear ya Brutha. I'm a 42 year old grumpy, overweight, miserable bastard. Par for the course when you always feel like ****.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

nasdaqphil said:


> I hear ya Brutha. I'm a 42 year old grumpy, overweight, miserable bastard. Par for the course when you always feel like ****.


:hugs:

Thanks for a little lulz. I needed a chuckle and you provided it. I'm sorry you're having a rough time though! Hope it gets better

Bruce: hugs to you. I have no wisdom, since I'm not at your stage in recovery yet. Have you mentioned how you're feeling to your endo? The irritability might be the start of depression.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Labs - lets see some thyroid labs with ranges.

Have they ever run the TSI, TPO, FT-4 and FT-3 on you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> TT Feb 16. I am on 220 MG t4 compound. Still having a ***** of a time balancing. The ear ringing still off the wall. Take my meds before i go to sleep, feel horrible in morning, tired and hopeless til about 3 pm. Feel better til about 10 pm, then downhill fast. does anyone ever say "i feel great" or "normal"
> 
> I am very bitter, I have a hard time releasing my compassion towards anyone around me. Like for example, even my kids aggravate me just when they are around me... It doesnt seem to ever change.
> 
> does anyone feel "okay"?


Bruce! Is that a typo? 220 MG is for elephants. Did you mean mcg., I hope?

Have you had a FREE T3 test? I think you may need Armour or some such. Don't you think so?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i was taking armour and my labs were in range but i felt worse than worse could be. So after 6 months i decided to switch to t4 only. I am on a compound of t4/selenium/zinc. they just upped me to 220

I was on 205 and my labs were in the toilet (these are not the worse ones, but they are most recent) YES I know they suck but honestly i feel no better than i did with a tsh of 110

drumroll please :

TSH 35.96 LOL .40 -4.5
T4 FREE 1.0 (hey im in range LOL ) .8 -1.8
T3 FREE 2.4 (IN RANGE AGAIN LOL) 2.3-4.2

i know im barely in range, but im getting there, but im still no better off feeling wise. Its all in my head. tired, anxious, irritable, ear ringing, hate everyone etc.

thank you


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

also im taking 12.5 (one tiny drop) of iodine (iodural)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Bruce, I look at those results and think "no wonder the guy is hating life." Seriously, you are nowhere near where you should be. After a prolonged period like this, I wouldn't think your body would *truly* know the difference between a TSH of 110 and a TSH of 35...they're both astronomically high over the long run. (I could tolerate it for a few weeks for RAI and scans, but wouldn't have been so "happy" about it for much longer.)

Can you be more aggressive? (With treatment/dosage...not with hating everyone.)

Man, this stinks. (I know...you don't need me to tell you that!)


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

I'm sorry- it does suck. Did you ask your endo about adding cytomel (synthetic T3) to the T4 compound? I don't know- I'm just throwing out ideas. I have 4 boys, and when I was at the worst with my Graves- yeah, I know what you mean as far as not being able to deal with anything or anyone. I had my TT 7 weeks ago and am on Synthroid; started at 100 mcg and upped to 112 mcg a few days ago. I'm doing pretty well- not my old self- but not terrible. I do pretty well in the AM, but by lunch/ afternoon I usually have a headache, am pretty tired, and not want to do much at all. Hang in there.
Alexis


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

well i tried the t3 route when i was taking the armour. I couldnt get my t4 up without sending my t3 to the other side of the planet. In order to get anywhere with the ft4, id end up with a ft3 of like 7, and a tsh of like 0.2

so i switched to the t4 only compound.

If you enjoyed reading my above labs, here is the one that was just 4 weeks prior

tsh 110 .40 - 4.50
ft4 .5 .8-1.8
ft3 2.0 2.3 - 4.2

so they are coming in range. This (above) was on 190 t4.

the tsh of 35 was on 205

now im on 220, we are bumping in increments of .15 so we dont overshoot. But i dont feel any better at all. Like my tsh could of been 10000 and then it dropped to 35 and i dont feel any different.

I dont want to add the t3 until i land somewhere so i know if i will need it. Did i mention my ears ring? ever been in a field of locusts in new orleans in the middle of summer? thats how my ears are 24 hours a day. It has to get better.


----------

